# Kylin RTA V2 (Black)



## Imthiaz Khan (29/3/18)

Hi,

Please let me know who has stock of this RTA.


----------



## haruspex (29/3/18)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/kylin-rta-v2/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

